# Filling form 1022



## kpriya (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi All,

I have to update my new address and new passport details. I do not know whether I have to fill the new passport/address details in the form 1022 section 1 to 13 or the information I provided while lodging the application. Please some one help me.

-Kpriya


----------



## Preet sidhu (Aug 11, 2017)

Hello, 
I am on a student visa and I want to add my newborn baby in my application. what I have wrote in question 14 of 1022 form information which is no longer current and new correct details.


----------



## Anamica23 (Aug 17, 2016)

In "Add more documents" section of your VISA lodge page, select dropdown "Form 1022" and upload it.

By the way, this thread is 4 years old.


----------



## Kyra J (Dec 11, 2012)

Preet sidhu said:


> Hello,
> I am on a student visa and I want to add my newborn baby in my application. what I have wrote in question 14 of 1022 form information which is no longer current and new correct details.


I'm also on the same boat...

another person who has added the details of the new born has suggested to fill like below : 

Information which is no longer current : Number of Children -1 

New correct details : 
Number of Children - 2. Baby born on dd-mmm-yyyy
Family name : xxxx
Given name : xxxxx
Date of birth : dd-mmm-yyyy
Sex : xxxx
Place of Birth : xxxxx
Birth certificate number : xxxxx
Passport number : xxxxx


----------

